# [VZW] Verizon SGS III Knowledge Base and Wiki



## metalcated (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey all... I am looking to get some help filling and maintaining a site I myself and a couple others are working on with inspiration from invisiblek.

I need some content managers and people to help maintain the wiki. We need anyone with any type of experience with wiki or blogging news. Checking sites and posting to news with up to the minute news. The more people the better.

Feel free to contact me here or on freenet, same nick.

www.verizonsgs3.us 
(site is not finished but will be soon)

Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

